# The Apocalypse (recruitment thread)



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok picture it kinda like 'Fallout' (Its pretty much a nuclear crisis where less than 75% of the worlds population has died) the world is in ruins and total anarchy has taken place, and each one of you will be the leader of a certain small group of up to ten people like yourself and you and hopefully your buddies... will survive

there will be a few different types of characters

---Religous fanatics (seek to obliterate anyone who doesnt agree with them)
---Satanists (try to please their dark master, think chaos)
---Mutants (tend to stay to the sewers rarely drifting outside of them)
---Skinheads (roam the streets of the ruined cities to pursue their masters agendas)
---Government Agents
---Wastelanders (inhabit the barren wasteland like desert think bandits or normal people)

As many people who want to join can until I say its enuf. there can be more than one person as each group type (just dont over do it, or leave on group in the dust) you can sugest a group also if you think it would fit, and ill tell you if you can :biggrin: this is my first attempt at GMing a roleplay and I hope its a good idea

Character: Jon Kole
Associations: Marine Wastelanders
Bio: Lived in the Michigan Detroit area, and had just gotten back from a tour of duty in the Marine Core stationed in Iraq in the thick of the fighting, when the nuclear crisis began he had barely enough time to get into the bunker. He had been hit by radiation waves in the head when he was attempting to escape and it touched the part of his brain that feels compassion and now seems cold, calculating, and utterly ruthless. His group contains 9 other marine core retirees special opps.

Also objective will be stated once the Action Thread is posted up 

Ok start joining up as of now, I really hope this works out it seems like a good idea to me :biggrin:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great idea I like it, just one question: what is our objective, to murder the other clans?

I was thinking a Nightstalkers-type thing, people who specialize in ambushes and sneaking around

NAME: Fenrakk
ASSOCIATION: Nightstalkers
BIO: Good leader and spy specialist; also the group technician. He involves himself in as many ways as possible. Leads a group of 5 (including himself)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

objective will be stated once the action thread is posted up. so in the case of you nightstalkers they could be the Nightstalkers wastelanders clan, or a subgroup group for anything else ima give my wastelanders a clan name now editing my post in a few seconds


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Name: Choi Song
Association: Former Army Official
Appearance: Dark short hair, Korean origin, old khaki army uniform
Bio: Possibly the man who started the whole conflict, for when he was cornered by special forces after weeks of hiding from the UN, Song (in his panic) hit the launch button and the cities of Seoul, Tokyo and Beijing were obliterated. No-one really knew what happened after that, whether it was really Song who launched the missiles, or a misguided Special Forces officer. Song has hid in a underground bunker in the ruins of his country, and has cursed himself every day since the launch. His group includes 4 operatives from from the KPA, as well as the only female thought to have survived: Jing-seong-so (Designated the "8 of Spades" by the former UN) who was a former prostitute before Song took her under his wing. Now song wishes to make amends for past wrongs and restart civilization, and avoid marauding clans of low life Wastelanders and other nuclear induced horrors. 
Equipment I noticed I should've out something in about equipment. The group has aging AK-47 a few Berretta pistols, and a badly damaged BMP-1 (after all, he is hiding in the ruins of his supreme command base-thing) with 6 shells for the cannon.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

---Satanists (try to please their dark master, think chaos)
---Mutants (tend to stay to the sewers rarely drifting outside of them)

Character Name: Rico Stintus
Associations: Satanic mutants (combination of Satanists and Mutants)
Bio: Rico and a few other Cultists were always practicing dark magic. They believed they had to please their God in order to survive the Apocalypse.
When the apocalypse came they survived, but the radiation (you know, nuclear radiation  ) started to change their DNA. Because they were afraid people'd hunt them down they withdrew to the sewers of Europe. Now they just move through those sewers all the time. At the moment this RP starts Rico and his 10 mutating friends are in Holland, Amsterdam...

They hope to prove their God has saved them to the other people and that everyone should be grateful to that God.

Equipment:
they mainly use traps inside their ''hideout'' (a.k.a. the sewer :biggrin: ) this could be anything, from a simple wire trap, to small explosions made with the chemicals they have (you know, the stuff you need for dark/black magic)

Out of the sewers they mainly fight in short range. Rico is armed with an automatic shotgun (8 shots, reload, 8 shots, reload etc) and the rest is mainly armed with throwing weapons/small swords and daggers.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Character name: Marlow 
Associations: The Skinheads
Bio: Being a thoroughly over-zealous skin head leader Marlow had been a local menace in the streets of London and in control of the only formal terrorist group in the country since the Falkland war.
Being the paranoid sod that he is he managed to fund the build of a hidden bunker. That, by chance saved him and 6 others from the blast. The efficient nature of Marlow's anti-race group has left them with plentiful supplies ofboth food and ammunition.
They may not be the best shots, or have any protective clothing worthy of being called armour but, the gang has a fierce determination and strong bond between members.

(They have been able to aquire military mahine guns through previous close ties and are strongly opposed to other races)

Hope that's okay


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I forgot equipment too

EQUIPMENT: Fenrakk is armed with a high-velocity sound-muffled high-caliber prototype sniper rifle, and for his sidearm he has a high-caliber pistol (Think Halo Magnum)
TEAM EQUIPMENT: After rads on still-standing black market shops, team 101 has acquired one sniper rifle and pistol for each member, with enough ammo to push back a Tyranid horde (If they got the chance to fire all the bullets). Their base camp is a mystery, constantly moving and never found until it's become useless.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Name: Gareth Mordeth Ksimyen
Association: Wastelander Assasin
Description: Tall, dark-blond hair, seablue eyes, murky white skin.
Story: A trained assasin before the nuclear disaster, he survived with a few useful mutations. To put it simply, he turned into a vampire, making him twice as deadly, and giving him the abilities to see in the dark, and turn into a Werewolf.
He is mostly a lonely wolf, but not overly agressive. The tought of being the last being on the planet is one he detests, so e won't kill on sight unless annoyed. (or overly hungry)
Equipment: 2 high-tech pistols, ammo enough to wage a small guirilla war, and aim good enough to make it last a lifetime. 
1 Sword, thin and slim, and deadly. 2 long knives, with perfect balance.
Sword and knives beset with poison made of plants that grow all over after the disaster.
Mood: Cheery enough, will make deals and trade rather than kill for items. Can also be hired to kill, guard wares and persons etc etc. Keeps his word to the end, unless he is betrayed.
Very new to powers so not really too dangerous for large groups of people.

This is okay right? I will be a sort of person you might meet and consider yourself lucky you met hehe.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

no problem I like all the entries so far, just waiting for one or two more and we can start :biggrin: but I dont know about him being a werewolf and vampire, remember no godmodding, he can see in the dark and a few other things but dont over do it I'll tell anyone if they do :biggrin:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hey hey no worries. And I'm really not owerpowered, just a bit faster and stronger than 'normal' humans. i can be killed as easy tough (Silver stakes or bullets not required) 
Have you read the book Vampire Wars from Black Library? i will be like one of the weaker vampires from there. (Not Vlad or anything.)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Plz Hurry Click My Purple And Blue Eggs (sig!)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dragons are banned, and this is the wrong thread.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Dragons are banned? I thought the only limit was that you could only have one
And I'm just trying to get as many clicks as possible they're going to die soon.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17659 believe it or not, heres the proof.

Can this get started? I've got a good idea for a post.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I'd love to get started, I've wanted to play as a vampire a looong time. gonna be great. (Btw me being a vampire does NOT make me able to fly, just so you know it)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok the moment you'v all been waiting for... THE ACTION THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry if I'm a little late, can i still join? (haven't read the action thread yet, thought i'd start here).

*Character*: Serge Roze
*Age*: 19
*Appearance*: medium length dark brown hair. slightly taller and broader then the average man, with muscles that have been toned through years of constantly working out. Dresses in black baggy clothing.
*Cult*: Religious fanatic
*Attitude*: Anyone who doesn't join his group is an enemy or a future possible enemy for survival and must die. He believes that god purposefully made the 'disease' because mankind has become cocky. He believes it has come down to a 'survival of the fittest'.
*Squad*: Including Serge there are 3 people in the squad, however each person is trained and well-fit after having served at least 2years in armed forces.
*Equip*: Colt M16A3 automatic rifle / light machine gun for each person. Also each squad member has explosives. Serge has Grenades and land mines. 'Guy A' has C4 and claymore. 'Guy B' has liquid explosives. Also there main base is a now deserted army bunker fully equipped with supplies. Each man is also armed with a combat knife and standard USP gun.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Reading that the RP is set in DC, can I change the BMP to an MI-24 transport? It would make it easier for me to get there.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention my clothing. Kinda a black robe, over dark-grey everyday-clothes.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok hellskullz character Serge Roze is also going to be joining us


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

CLOTHING: camo-cape, that matches the colors outside (think chameleon)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Too late to join?

Character: Thomas Wakeman
Associations: Satanist-Type cult
Bio: A mentally unstable person Thomas was considered highly dangerous, and thus was placed in high security mental institute, destined never to see the light of day. Then the bombs came. The prison was shattered, only the central area of Thomas's even having survivors. He ran from this place, killing who he could and scavenging what he must. This all changed when he meet the priest. A fanatical character spreading the faith of the shadow sect, a sinister cult who believed some sort of stealthy power known only as the shadow master had created the war to help his servants, and converted Thomas. Since then he has gathered a small group to try and spread the word, and to kill the unbelievers. Because of belief in their leaders stealth they use ambush tactics mainly, that have worked to great effect so far.
Team: 5 other cultists, carrying a selection of sniper weapons, pistols, grenades and knives.
Transport: A battered old pick-up truck, with a machine gun fixed to the back.
Equipment: A wide collection of knives and short swords, silenced pistol, hunting rifle, light body armour.
Appearance: A man of medium height, his armour covered with blades and trophies of dead. His face is scarred and evil, and has strange signs dabbed by blood on his face.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

thomas2 said:


> Too late to join?
> 
> Character: Thomas Waker
> Associations: Satanist-Type cult
> ...


no problem join up


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Lol, oops, ive already posted, I can nuke it if need be (no pun intended )

Basically I'm explained in that first post.
Callsign : Wraith
Force Recon Sniper
L96A1/AW50 variant
Desert Eagle
Combat Knife
Force Recon helmet
Stealth gear

thats about it


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ok but thats it 9 is the max number


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

phew, snuck in


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You like the tongue smiley


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

yes, yes i do


----------

